# Low-dose Naltrexone (LDN) for IBS and other chronic digestive diseases



## Arths (Jun 20, 2016)

Low-dose Naltrexone might be cheap cure for many IBS suferer. It also shows effectiveness with chronic digestive diseases like Celiac Disease, Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, Crohn's Disease, Hashimoto's Thyroiditis etc.

http://www.lowdosenaltrexone.org/#What_diseases_has_it_been_useful_for

I was encouraged to try this therapy by trustworthy physician. I'll try it after I finish CBD therapy. It's way cheaper than CBD oils.
Has someone here tried LDN therapy?


----------



## terrykeithsmom (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm surprised that nobody else has replied to this. I've been researching low dose Naltrexone. (I just need a doctor willing to prescribe it) My analrectal manometry test showed an extreme amount of pressure and very overly active nerve endings in the rectum. If naltrexone helps with MS to calm down over reactive nerve endings, I'm wondering if it would help.

Let me know how you make out with it!


----------



## bungeedog (Mar 24, 2014)

I have used it - I'm having a plethora of other problems and it was not "The Answer" but it was a surprising help to me.

I used it after a fairly fruitless trial of xifaxan which has worked for me for years - I used it about 3x year and it would let me function for 3 to 4 months. The last time not so much. Naltrexone made things work again - sort of - but I wasn't "normal" - as in daily without a problem. It was a big improvement though, and if you have not tried it you should.

I was someone normal on Zelnorm (like everyone else practically) and I'm considering going to Canada to get Resolor. It's ridiculous that we can't get it here.

My health care person said a lactose challenge was really needed for anything SIBO related to determine which combination of drugs to use to reset the bacteria. She also mentioned potato starch as a way to feed the "good" bacteria after antibiotic treatment.


----------



## Raw015 (May 9, 2017)

Arths said:


> Low-dose Naltrexone might be cheap cure for many IBS suferer. It also shows effectiveness with chronic digestive diseases like Celiac Disease, Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, Crohn's Disease, Hashimoto's Thyroiditis etc.
> 
> http://www.lowdosenaltrexone.org/#What_diseases_has_it_been_useful_for
> 
> ...


have you tried it yet?


----------

